# Diagrama de tester UNI-T UT50A



## Zerep (Jun 8, 2014)

Agradecería me proporcionaran el diagrama del Tester Unit-T 50A o las instrucciones
para reparar un "pitido" permanente que tiene al encenderlo y marca -I AC,etc.
Agradecido de antemano les envío un fuerte abrazo ...


----------



## dearlana (Jun 9, 2014)

Hola Zerep:

Aquí tienes algo:

http://www.uni-trend.com/manual2/UT50ABC Eng Manual.pdf

¡Suerte!.


----------



## toalla (Oct 30, 2017)

Zerep dijo:


> Agradecería me proporcionaran el diagrama del Tester Unit-T 50A o las instrucciones
> para reparar un "pitido" permanente que tiene al encenderlo y marca -I AC,etc.
> Agradecido de antemano les envío un fuerte abrazo ...



Al igual que el amigo ZEREP, me ha pasado lo mismo después de medir voltaje alterno en un inversor que estaba haciendo, estaba probando con cual resistencia funcionaba mejor y de repente empezó a pitar, y así se ha quedado..... gracias de antemano.


----------

